# Got The Sack From Work By Visiting Aussie Home Brewer Forum



## johnbogiatzis (13/11/10)

Hello friends,

Just a quick note to share with you my story,

Yesterday afternoon I posted a question on AHB about using finings as a clearing agent in beer. Was on the forum for about 5 mins in the afternoon checking the comments.

Not long after was asked to step into the directors office and was sacked because I was seen by one of the other employees on a forum.

Hasn't phases me at all! My love of beer is greater than any job! I'd rather visit this place and read / post things that I love as oppose to working to for an organisation that is completely retarted!

Thanks you to all at Aussie Home Brew!


----------



## argon (13/11/10)

Jeezus... No good mate. Sounds a bit harsh though. I'd if got the sack numerous times if that was the policy at my work.


----------



## Black Dog Brewery (13/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just a quick note to share with you my story,
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear what happened. All I can say is that Id be challenging what happened. Look at the IT policy did it stipulate the potential for instant dismissal from visiting a Brewing related site? If not did you have a warning? Just think how much brewing bling a wrongful dismissal claim would buy!!

Cheers BDB


----------



## kenlock (13/11/10)

Sorry to hear that John. I hope this leads you to a bigger and better job, and certainly a more fulfilling one!

I bet the 'dobber' :angry: is a smoker who wastes much more company time in that pursuit than a quick interaction with a forum.

All the best!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/11/10)

That's no good mate, have a beer and everything will be better in the world soon.

Good luck with your job hunting


----------



## Bribie G (13/11/10)

So what is the declared policy? For example my company which is a Telco has us working in different "Queues" of inbound calls. Some call types you are allowed to browse the Internet between calls, other call types are more intense and you have to be really focussed, so if you are rostered on that queue then Google is Verboten. But it's spelled out clearly.

If you didn't get it spelled out in your case. then grounds for unfair dismissal I reckon. Also your colleague is a brown nosing cnut. 

All the best anyway whatever the situation, mate. Sorry my stupid gelatine got you into strife. :angry:


----------



## dcx3 (13/11/10)

Brew porn John ?
Very harsh, hope you have the skills to find re-employment quickly.On the positive side home brewing is cheap so being on the rock and roll wont hurt you


----------



## Kranky (13/11/10)

It doesn't sound like a nice place to work. Also it sounds like you might have an action against them, depending on how long you were there and in what capacity.


----------



## manticle (13/11/10)

Must have a pretty strict IT policy. I'd double check the wording to see if they are operating within policy.

My workplace says no porn, illegal websites etc and they reserve the right to monitor activity and block sites if necessary. That's it though


----------



## threepwood (13/11/10)

Hi...FWIW I'd second the advice of one of the other posters above. Check your employment agreement and the IT policy and check what actions constitutes a dismissal with cause.


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/11/10)

Must have been an A-hole of a boss and collegue.


----------



## Effect (13/11/10)

I've seen this happen before at my work - however in all the times they have used this policy to dismiss someone, the employee has been at fault for several other reasons, e.g. Clashing with staff, bad performance, bad attitude etc etc. They just used the IT policy as it is black and white and the have hard evidence...

AHB is blocked at my work, along with theworldgame, a-league.com.au, foxsports and facebook - all barring the latter thanks to me - didn't get fired for it basically because I do my job well enough, so instead of firing me, they just block the websites.

If you are performing well at your work, then you may have grounds for unfair dismissal - but would you really want your job back at a work place that fires staff for logging onto a forum?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Jazman (13/11/10)

sorry to hear that but the i was a boss i wouldnt be happy with my employees looking at other web sites and not doing work for which you are being paid for but then again whats your employers policy and most place u need 3 writtern warnings before getting the sack seem like time to get the union involved and take it to fair work oz for unfair dismall you may get 6 months pay out of em


----------



## dr K (13/11/10)

straws and trees forests and camels


----------



## grod5 (13/11/10)

Phillip said:


> I've seen this happen before at my work - however in all the times they have used this policy to dismiss someone, the employee has been at fault for several other reasons, e.g. Clashing with staff, bad performance, bad attitude etc etc. They just used the IT policy as it is black and white and the have hard evidence...
> 
> AHB is blocked at my work, along with theworldgame, a-league.com.au, foxsports and facebook - all barring the latter thanks to me - didn't get fired for it basically because I do my job well enough, so instead of firing me, they just block the websites.
> 
> ...




And only after 13 posts too.

I gather you really didn't want to work there anyway. Get a job in a brewery or somewhere without access to the internet.

My workplace blocks AHB along with other sites I actually do need to asssist with my job. I argue with the 12 year old in IT often.


----------



## lordofthebottleshop (13/11/10)

Sorry to hear about the job thing, but I think the most important question here is did your question about finings get answered?! If the people you're working with are that petty, you don't want them to get in the way of my making a high quality comercially clear beer!


----------



## nardcooker (13/11/10)

what is the world coming to ? As I told my wife recently, kick that job in the ar$e, the people are not worth the stress... get another. She gave notice, within a week she has another job and is knocking back offers.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Just a quick note to share with you my story,
> 
> ...


Mate honestly sad to hear your bad news but honestly I am surprised that more people on this forum dont get called into the boss's office. You get paid to work and thats fair because thats why you get paid, if you visit legit web sites in your break's then that's fair too. Sounds like your employer had it in for you and this may be the excuse they were looking for. Fight it with your union or local MP.

GB


----------



## beerbog (13/11/10)

Take em to the cleaners sunshine, the world doesn't need pricks like them. :beerbang:


----------



## bum (13/11/10)

AHB is a wonderful place for legal advice.


----------



## jayandcath (13/11/10)

How many bong's have you had???

Sorry to hear about the dismisal mate, but if you want my advise.................Tell em' to go and get fuc$#&!!!!!!!!!!

Jay



dr K said:


> straws and trees forests and camels


----------



## Bribie G (13/11/10)

bum said:


> AHB is a wonderful place for legal advice.



Well we are not (well not all of us) Lawyers but we do share one thing in common and that is a strong sense of what is wrong and what is right, and how things _should_ be if it weren't for the pricks. Sums up good beer making I guess.


----------



## bum (13/11/10)

Even those who use keggles and import hops (circumventing the LHBS)?

Not sure why you're elevating HBers above the rest of society in any regard other than beer appreciation. More likely we're an accurate reflection of the rest of society and while we wish few deliberate ill-will the fact is nine out of ten of us probably wouldn't give a second thought to a stranger we saw in the street just like the rest of the community. I think you're confusing homebrewers with Zorro.


----------



## Lecterfan (13/11/10)

Without touching on the poignant and relevant point that Bum has raised (virtue ethics...or at least deontology...I'm like a pig in sh*t there), I offer my commiserations to the OP...I got "warned" at work about my internet use a few years ago, and AHB was one of the sites mentioned. Not everyone has the opportunities in life that I did/do so I told them to get f*cked and 3 yeasrs later I quit anyway haha. I hope everything works out for you champ, and that your next place of work is either more satisfying for you personally or is less concerned with your methodology than your outcomes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (13/11/10)

"other employees on a forum"..wonder if facebook/myspace is allowed or even E*bay..the boss needs to get a life


----------



## Bribie G (13/11/10)

My LHBS doesn't stock hops but has a lot of water purification additives.


----------



## jonocarroll (13/11/10)

Go back and see the boss:

"I wasn't on the forum, I swear... and if you don't believe that, the blokes on the forum reckon I shouldn't have been fired."


----------



## kenlock (13/11/10)

Wasn't going to bite, but!!

Circumventing LHBS (the 3 closest don't sell hops/ or not as pellets or flowers) is illegal/wrong??


----------



## bum (13/11/10)

kenlock said:


> Wasn't going to bite, but!!
> 
> Circumventing LHBS (the 3 closest don't sell hops/ or not as pellets or flowers) is illegal/wrong??


Referencing a common argument made here rather than actually passing judgement.


----------



## Maheel (13/11/10)

you should have smashed the end off the long neck you were drinking and [email protected]#%ing stabbed the "other employee" who was watching you..

friking weirdo perv, probably was looking at your arse as well.

best you send them a few bottle bombs in the post


----------



## O'Henry (13/11/10)

Maheel said:


> you should have smashed the end off the long neck you were drinking and [email protected]#%ing stabbed the "other employee" who was watching you..
> 
> friking weirdo perv, probably was looking at your arse as well.
> 
> best you send them a few bottle bombs in the post



Next it will be all cats and airlocks...


----------



## johnbogiatzis (13/11/10)

Hello friends,

Thank you for your comments and support.

It was my first week at this new job and perhaps I neglected to fully understand the company's IT policy and working culture. In all honesty I was more surprised than anything to find out they had a problem with visiting forums.

Most of the major social media website - Facebook, Youtube are blocked. The policies do go into detail about the kind of content that are permissible.

In hindsight I've realised Im probably better off 

And yes my answer to the finings question was answered LOL!

John.



Phillip said:


> I've seen this happen before at my work - however in all the times they have used this policy to dismiss someone, the employee has been at fault for several other reasons, e.g. Clashing with staff, bad performance, bad attitude etc etc. They just used the IT policy as it is black and white and the have hard evidence...
> 
> AHB is blocked at my work, along with theworldgame, a-league.com.au, foxsports and facebook - all barring the latter thanks to me - didn't get fired for it basically because I do my job well enough, so instead of firing me, they just block the websites.
> 
> ...



A great point you've raised.

Not really interested in taking the matter further, would really just be a waste of time.

Thanks for the feedback.

John.



Black Dog Brewery said:


> Sorry to hear what happened. All I can say is that Id be challenging what happened. Look at the IT policy did it stipulate the potential for instant dismissal from visiting a Brewing related site? If not did you have a warning? Just think how much brewing bling a wrongful dismissal claim would buy!!
> 
> Cheers BDB



I don't think there was direct mention of dismissal for visiting forums. I think it was more because it was my first week so perhaps that was grounds enough for them to make a decision.

John.



Jazman said:


> sorry to hear that but the i was a boss i wouldnt be happy with my employees looking at other web sites and not doing work for which you are being paid for but then again whats your employers policy and most place u need 3 writtern warnings before getting the sack seem like time to get the union involved and take it to fair work oz for unfair dismall you may get 6 months pay out of em



I know what you mean.

I think the view was first week = shouldnt be doing that. Easy to fix to a potentially costly problem. I don't think taking the case further is of any value to me. Going through the process - I'd rather put it behind and move on.

John.



bum said:


> AHB is a wonderful place for legal advice.



LOL! Indeed.



Lecterfan said:


> Without touching on the poignant and relevant point that Bum has raised (virtue ethics...or at least deontology...I'm like a pig in sh*t there), I offer my commiserations to the OP...I got "warned" at work about my internet use a few years ago, and AHB was one of the sites mentioned. Not everyone has the opportunities in life that I did/do so I told them to get f*cked and 3 yeasrs later I quit anyway haha. I hope everything works out for you champ, and that your next place of work is either more satisfying for you personally or is less concerned with your methodology than your outcomes. :icon_cheers:



A lovely comment! Thank you and very well articulated.

John.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/11/10)

Not wanting to sound rude or anything here, but are you aware you can include several quotes in the one post? Hit the '+quote' button in each post you want to quote, the text will appear in the box when you click 'reply'


----------



## bum (14/11/10)

Does that work across multiple pages? Not having a go - serious question, would be handy to know.


----------



## peas_and_corn (14/11/10)

I believe so, give it a go.


----------



## pk.sax (14/11/10)

bum said:


> Does that work across multiple pages? Not having a go - serious question, would be handy to know.



Not really


----------



## Thunderlips (14/11/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Hit the '+quote' button in each post you want to quote, the text will appear in the box when you click 'reply'


It might not be brew related but I just learnt something today 

As for visiting AHB and other forums at work, I use my iPad, so if someone who thinks they are important comes along I can easily put it away out of sight.
Most of the bosses don't care anyway so it's no real problem.


----------



## aldee (14/11/10)

A bit harsh getting the sack, a chat to discuss the companies policy would have been a better place to start BUT from an employers perspective( yes I do employ staff ) is there anything wrong with a company expecting 60 minutes work for an hours pay? :huh:


----------



## brett mccluskey (14/11/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Not wanting to sound rude or anything here, but are you aware you can include several quotes in the one post? Hit the '+quote' button in each post you want to quote, the text will appear in the box when you click 'reply'






bum said:


> Does that work across multiple pages? Not having a go - serious question, would be handy to know.






peas_and_corn said:


> I believe so, give it a go.


seems to work well,thanks for the info :super:


----------



## legham (14/11/10)

I would have been fired a long time ago. Im suprised this forum ism't block by my works internet filter.


----------



## johnbogiatzis (14/11/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> Not wanting to sound rude or anything here, but are you aware you can include several quotes in the one post? Hit the '+quote' button in each post you want to quote, the text will appear in the box when you click 'reply'






bum said:


> Does that work across multiple pages? Not having a go - serious question, would be handy to know.




OK, great I figured how to include multple iposts qoutes in the one post. Many thanks.

John.


----------



## michael_aussie (14/11/10)

bum said:


> AHB is a wonderful place for legal advice.


LOL bum....
I wonder how relevant Beer related questions would be answered at legalwankersforum.com???

On a serious note, the OP has learnt a harsh lesson the hard way.
All AHB people should be very careful about their computer usage at work.
You need to understand your employers IT usage policy before you start surfing.
Make sure you have read and understand the policy.
If you are in doubt about personal usage, say at break times, or after hours, you should ask your supervisor to clarify what you are and aren't allowed to do.

Good luck in the future John.


----------



## philw (14/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Thank you for your comments and support.
> 
> ...



understand where you are coming from not wanting to follow it up with them however IMO the efed up part is they did not just give you a chat about it. if it was Porn then yea I could understand however as it was not then a little chat first about the policy would of been the better way to handle it 



lol I would be stuffed if that was the case with all the shooting and hunting stuff I look up at work  and now beer over the years during my breaks.

at my work they changed the network and "blocked" Facebook and a few other sites however that took a couple of us about 5 mins to work out how they did that and get around it.


----------



## goomboogo (14/11/10)

jayandcath said:


> How many bong's have you had???
> 
> Sorry to hear about the dismisal mate, but if you want my advise.................Tell em' to go and get fuc$#&!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jay



Jay, I think drK was suggesting that maybe the incident was the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## flyinhi (14/11/10)

discounting all the legal/unfair dismissal stuff, I hope you told the director to get fugt, and kicked your bastard collegue right in the goolies, pack of arseholes IMHO :angry: . very harsh treatment.

Best of luck with future employment and even better future brews!


----------



## O'Henry (14/11/10)

aldee said:


> A bit harsh getting the sack, a chat to discuss the companies policy would have been a better place to start BUT from an employers perspective( yes I do employ staff ) is there anything wrong with a company expecting 60 minutes work for an hours pay? :huh:



Serious question: What if you can get the work done in 45 mins? (Not me, where I work there is always more to be done, no matter how quick you do it. Just putting it out there.)


----------



## skippy (14/11/10)

John_thebrewer said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Not long after was asked to step into the directors office and was sacked because I was seen by one of the other employees on a forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## enuun (14/11/10)

and that's why i paid 60 bucks for a privacy screen filter. stick it on and bob's your uncle

_edit for grammar.. sorry folks hangover_


----------



## milob40 (14/11/10)

your boss sucks, it wasn't like you were lookin at porn.
only could understand if you were workin at a top secret brewery B)


----------



## SerLung (29/5/11)

The other week, I was viewing AHB during my lunch break. The next day, it was blocked  

I guess it was a waste of time book marking AHB on my work PC.


The next person that gets taken into the office cox of viewing AHB and their IT policy don't allow it - should just preach that u were looking to make a special brew as a gift for your boss 

GL getting another job mate - sounds like this wasn't the job for u anyway mate.

Happy brewing


----------



## bconnery (29/5/11)

SerLung said:


> The other week, I was viewing AHB during my lunch break. The next day, it was blocked


Not really on topic but I actually had the reverse of this. 
One site I work the filter blocks 'alcohol and tobacco related' sites. 
I got this site unblocked as being categorised under 'hobbies'


----------



## haysie (29/5/11)

Blowing bandwidth and time at the employers expense? Really, why AHB during working hours, not really appropriate to any job I thought.

edit, Craftbrewer etc etc, they run a business


----------



## jwsparkes (29/5/11)

That sux big time. I spend most of my lunchtimes on one forum or another. So long as any website is not offensive or chews up significant bandwidth, I reallly cant understand why discussion forums would be blocked. Employee moral goes a long way. If AHB were blocked at my work, I'd kick up a right stink. Our IT dude spend half his friggen day or world of warcraft forums! Or I like to joke about that anyway. Some forum window always suddenly dissapears when I approach his work space.


----------



## kelbygreen (29/5/11)

Well I can understand there point of view on a break you should be on a break at work you should be working so how is this confusing?? if its really that much drama access it on your mobile phone.


----------



## Superoo (29/5/11)

First week on the job - using bandwith that you didnt pay for - expecting to be paid for viewing forums...

I could go on, but you dont really want to work do you ?

I agree, that was probably the last straw, and on the net at work after only 1 week...

The boss is not always the one thats the prick lads.


----------



## haysie (29/5/11)

Superoo said:


> First week on the job - using bandwith that you didnt pay for - expecting to be paid for viewing forums...
> 
> I could go on, but you dont really want to work do you ?
> 
> ...



+1, I followed the TB threads and learnt that


----------



## jkmeldrum (29/5/11)

+1 sorry to hear about your harsh treatment.....I think this stuff has gone way over the top these days.....More people waste more time making private telephone calls or sneaking out for a cup of coffee or a smoke, not to mention all the unnecessary meetings we go to ...we don't work in a sweat shop....and many of us stay back later and work longer hours than we are paid for anyway.

As others have stated, provided it's not porn or offensive or illegal, what's the harm?

My boss never used to let me even go to the internet bank site, so I started walking to the bank instead which took twice as long....he saw it my way fairly quickly after that.

This country is becoming a Nanny state, a Politically correct joke and a full of dobbers who can't take a joke!!!!

I'm taking my home brew and going home!


----------



## kelbygreen (29/5/11)

well as stated I dont work in a place that I can get on the net I am a carpenter on the job all the time not in a office. Now I cant get on the net and I dont care as I am paid to do my work and work I do. I dont smoke so I think people that smoke should be docked for that time or do it in there own time. they get 2 breaks a day if you cant smoke in that time then you have a problem. I also have run my own business for a bit my best worker was a smoker but if he got the work done he could smoke I never pushed him in fact I pulled him out of jobs to have a rest and a smoke as he deserved it. He was a great worker he got me fired up and made me work my arse off but he done the job properly and fast but I never pushed him and I would tell him when to have a break as we are all human and all need a break. So really if you do the work that needs to be done I am sure they wont care about a smoke break here or there. But to spend your time on the net I am not so sure. I would allow it if they had there work done for the day but to just abuse it is another thing as with smoking. My worker would smoke at lunch if we had to an we only have 1 break in a 9-11 hour day. But I have pulled the pins from a few jobs when it was to hot I lost money but my wealthfair and workers overrules money


----------



## pbrosnan (29/5/11)

goomboogo said:


> Jay, I think drK was suggesting that maybe the incident was the straw that broke the camel's back.


Straw that broke the camel's back? After a week? Who is this guy, the Incredible Hulk? Father Jack???? Insane in the membrane ...


----------



## haysie (29/5/11)

pbrosnan said:


> Straw that broke the camel's back? After a week? Who is this guy, the Incredible Hulk? Father Jack???? Insane in the membrane ...


Hands up ignorance, but on a quick scan of the thread I didnt see any reference from our credible AHB member Father Jack.


----------



## wombil (29/5/11)

It was on his work break,smoko, whatever.That is his own time.Do the bastards want your soul too.


----------



## QldKev (30/5/11)

Molly said:


> +1 sorry to hear about your harsh treatment.....I think this stuff has gone way over the top these days.....More people waste more time making private telephone calls or sneaking out for a cup of coffee or a smoke, not to mention all the unnecessary meetings we go to ...we don't work in a sweat shop....and many of us stay back later and work longer hours than we are paid for anyway.
> 
> As others have stated, provided it's not porn or offensive or illegal, what's the harm?
> 
> ...




Where I work the boss has no issues with us using the internet for entertainment, as long as no porn etc. I work in IT and sit behind a computer all day, and it can get really boring. By checking out the forum while a job is running is a great way to break the boredom and get remotivated again. We are hired to do a job; they measure outcomes, so by working more motivated we can produce good work and everyone is happy. If I want to make a personal call, no problems; if I want to get up and go for a walk and grab a coffee, no problems. As I said they monitor outcomes, so as long as I am producing quality work to meet their timeplans they are happy. If my boss walked in and asked me to work back for several hours extra tonight I would, no problems. 

I did work at a place that was very strick with internet usage, how long you take for coffee breaks, boss sitting looking over you all the time, etc The motivation was sucked out of me and overall I was less productive there, than I am today. 

I agree about this country becoming a Nanny state; have a look at the responses if you ask about 240v wiring, or put up a pic of a keg. 

QldKev


----------



## pbrosnan (30/5/11)

haysie said:


> Hands up ignorance, but on a quick scan of the thread I didnt see any reference from our credible AHB member Father Jack.


No, this Father Jack:
http://www.freewebs.com/caloundraover35sfc...0Dave%20Pen.jpg


----------



## TmC (30/5/11)

pbrosnan said:


> No, this Father Jack:
> http://www.freewebs.com/caloundraover35sfc...0Dave%20Pen.jpg



My screen says Father Dave?


----------



## bum (30/5/11)

Just google it, ffs.


----------

